# Boa vs Speed Laces - Which one is easier to get in/out of?



## maximus (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm looking at switching from traditional laces to either Boa or Speed Lace boots so that 
1) I can take boots on/off faster
2) I can adjust tightness without taking off of my gloves

I plan on keeping my traditional lace boots in my car in case the new boots break, as every review I've watched about these lacing systems mention that if a lace/knob breaks, your day on the slopes is over. 

Nah, I'll have back up :]


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the K2 ufo and love the double boa, but I also have a pair of salomon f30’s with the speed side laces. The boa has a life time warranty on it and I always have 2 -4 cables in my car to change them out if need be, only takes 15 mins or so. I like the UFO’s more and might sell my f30’s as I don’t use them at all now. I really want to go with a triple boa but need to wait till my ufo’s die for that.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Definitely try them on and wear them around the shop for a bit before buying...they may not work for your feet. I had major pressure points with every dual boa and speed lacing boot I tried on, so the comfort of traditional laces trumped the convenience of boa / speed lacing. Hopefully they work for your feet.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Ridden the Vans Aura for the last 3 seasons, 2 pairs a year in fact, and never had an issue with the BOA system, just the boot s go too soft on me, and then i buy new ones.

This year i have the Vans and a pair of Burton IONS... 

Gotta say, i love the speed laces, but it may just be the boots that make them easy, as they are a stiff boot, so i don;t need to lace as tight, which makes them far more comfortable for "me"...!!!

It is all about personal preference, i have both in the car anyway, and just put on which ever i pick up 1st at the moment... 

No real preference right now, although if i HAD to choose, then the IONS would win because they are better in the park etc...


----------



## maximus (Feb 2, 2014)

I went with the K2 Maysis boots. Odds are that my next snowboarding trip will be before the boots arrive, so my Burton Shaun White boots will get one last hurrah before I switch to Maysis. 


Btw, the guy who heat-molded my Shaun White's today told me uses the F3.0 boots . He showed me how easy they are to tie. 

Thanks for your encouragement, I think that I am really going to like the K2 boots.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Boa was a good choice, I love my boots with boa.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I guess boa is easier to use and fast too. my Salomon F3.0 has quick lacing (kinda). just three hooks on the side super quick.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

boas all the way!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I weigh in at 280 currently, get up to 295-305 in fall for early season.... I have broken one boa in 200+ days of using them. 150 on one set, 50 on another, they hold well.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Just moved to focus boa from speed lacing and I'm really liking it. The convenience can't be beaten, and they are easy to replace if they break. 

I really wanted to like regular laces, and I even found some boots that fit me really well that had traditional laces, but it was a hassle for me to get them laced up. I'm sure I would have gotten better at it with time, but I didn't want to deal with them on a cold day or having tough hands from pulling on them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

When I vacation, I do take a couple extra boa cables, just in case. I also take an extra inner liner lace since I have had a lot of them brake through the years.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I just switched out from my deeluxe boots w/ speed lacing to Ride Insanos and couldn't be happier. With the deeluxes, I felt that even if I pulled tight to snugness that I would always lose a little of that snugness when locking the laces. The double boa on the Insanos is quick, secure and hopefully as sturdy in the long haul.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I like both so it's just preference.

However, I do find that sometimes my speed laces will loosen up after a few rides so I have to sit and tighten up again. It could be that my old salomon dialogue boots are defective.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I've had three pairs of Burton speed lace boots, my current pair has well over 100 days on them and I haven't had one issue. Some of the people I know with boa systems have had to change parts because the bang the dials on table legs, etc.

As for speed of getting out, should be about the same for both systems, no?

So far I'm happy with speed laces, rode traditional laces for years and I won't go back. No thanks!!!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> rode traditional laces for years and I won't go back. No thanks!!!


I like traditional laces. no dials to smash off.

sure boa and speed laces are faster, but by what 20 seconds? maybe i'm just not old and lazy enough yet haha.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The time difference in getting the boots on/off is pretty negligible b/w speedlaces and boa. I think I've owned 4 pairs of boa boots and 5 pairs of speedlace and that was never a concern. Both are significantly faster than traditional laces, which is pretty much why I'll never go back, though they have their benefits too...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

The time isn't the advantage. BOA lets you adjust without having to find a place to sit down and undo everything. If they're slightly tight or slightly loose on the hill, you can just reach down and adjust.


----------

